# Trout porn



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Had a great weekend with a friend and some of my kids. Caught tons (numbers you wouldn't believe) of nice prespawn rainbows on Friday, with my friend, all in the 17"-21" variety. Too busy catching to take many photo's.
[attachment=8:2zo6bj55]Img001.jpg[/attachment:2zo6bj55]
[attachment=7:2zo6bj55]Img002.jpg[/attachment:2zo6bj55]

Then on Saturday I took two of my kids out to another lake to try some ice off action. Numbers were less but quality was fantastic. 10 beautiful rainbows, topping out at 21" long and as fat as any I've ever seen, fully .5 to 1 lb heavier than the other lakes typical fish.
[attachment=6:2zo6bj55]Img003.jpg[/attachment:2zo6bj55]
[attachment=5:2zo6bj55]Img004.jpg[/attachment:2zo6bj55]
[attachment=4:2zo6bj55]Img005.jpg[/attachment:2zo6bj55]
Check the belly on this one. The way he's holding it, my son thinks it's a bass.
[attachment=3:2zo6bj55]Img006.jpg[/attachment:2zo6bj55]
[attachment=2:2zo6bj55]Img007.jpg[/attachment:2zo6bj55]
[attachment=1:2zo6bj55]Img008.jpg[/attachment:2zo6bj55]
[attachment=0:2zo6bj55]Img009.jpg[/attachment:2zo6bj55]

100% released for another day of catching.  8)


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like a great couple of days! Congratulations on some fantastic fish! Awesome way to spend time with your friends and with the kids!!!

Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

It was great for sure. One other thing I failed to mention was the dozens of big cruisers just feet from shore preparing to spawn was a fun side show. They wouldn't bite but there were others just beyond them that were very willing.

Someone mentioned on another post poor fishing due to the full moon. It didn't hurt our success. We caught fish on only one lure (a certain fly) at the second lake, and had no bites or bumps on spinners, spoons, minnow plugs, or jigs. Only by trying a bunch of lures, depths and presentations were we able to find what the fish would eat then it was game on.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! I've heard good things about a certain lake that recently opened up, giving lots of nice bows.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a Good weekend.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice 'bows! Nice ice-off timing, and well worth the drive.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice work. Those are some brutes for sure. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, that's some big time fishing and results. Good on ya.  Not going to ask where it was since that would not be good, but, ==== anyone hearing any reports on rivers?. Caught a 20 1/2 " rainbow on the weeb. yesterday, no spawning evidence  Didn't post since I think my posts are getting very repetitious and boring with not many others posting. 
P.s. Those are great pics.!!!


----------

